

Mining Lending Club's Goldmine of Loan Data: Visualizations by State - wallflower
http://www.dataspora.com/2011/10/mining-lending-clubs-goldmine-of-loan-data-part-i-of-ii-visualizations-by-state/

======
lukesandberg
My strategy so far on lending club has just been to diversify widely, and it
has worked out pretty well so far. Plus it has the added benefit of being easy
to implement. It would be interesting to see if someone could make a loan
recommendation application from this kind of data.

I'm not sure what data is exactly available but it would be especially
interesting to see default rates across the different major loan categories:
major purchase, debt consolidation, wedding expenses and small business loans.

very cool!

